
3-Mile-Long Nazi Resort Being Resurrected as a Luxury Getaway - at-fates-hands
http://www.archdaily.com/796208/this-3-mile-long-nazi-resort-is-being-resurrected-as-a-luxury-getaway
======
MrFoof
James May did a series for the BBC, "Cars of the People" a few years ago that
went into the history of some of the Nazi KDF programs based around savings
plans to allow the Germans to save for what would eventually be the Volkswagen
Beetle, a radio... and also trips to Prora.

One of the more interesting tidbits of automotive history, along with oft-
forgotten plans (in this day an age) of the third Reich.

[http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x24ifq1_james-may-s-cars-
of...](http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x24ifq1_james-may-s-cars-of-the-
people-episode-1_auto?start=490)

~~~
sverige
This is the socialist part of "national socialist German workers party." But
heaven forfend we mention they had socialist aspects to their ideology.

~~~
Swizec
I was recently talking politics with a coworker and his jaw dropped when I
mentioned that the nazis were extreme left. You could see his world shattering
at the realization that socialism and racism are not mutually exclusive.

~~~
tpeo
Frankly, "extreme left" seems far off. But I also find personally that
whatever "left" and "right" mean nowadays cannot be extrapolated past 20 years
or so. Prior to the 20th century, otherwise "right-wing" governments were
perfectly comfortable with pursing interventionist policies, because "right-
wing" back then meant pretty much "whatever will keep the monarch in power",
and entailed a respect for tradition. Bismarck, for example, didn't see any
problem in creating the first social welfare system in the world so long as it
politically undermined the socialists and it made the monarchy popular [0].
The overwhelmingly mercantilist policies of the Ancien Régime, seeking to
impose price regulations in order to improve it's trade balance or to keep the
monarch popular (one of the possible causes of the French Revolution was the
havoc created by the deregulation of the grain market by the classical liberal
Turgot [1]), is another example. It's only during the 20th century that the
left-right distinction seems to have mapped itself onto overwhelmingly
economic rather than cultural issues.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/State_Socialism_(Germany)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/State_Socialism_\(Germany\))

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flour_War](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flour_War)

------
matt4077
I'm pretty sure this is old news in that the locals recently defeated the plan
in a referendum.

It's also not the first attempt... One of my earliest memories is a trip there
a few years after the wall fell when my father was involved in a similar
venture – that also went nowhere.

~~~
WildUtah
How does three miles of developed prime beach in crowded Europe manage to go
unused for 70 years?!

~~~
matt4077
"Prime" is relative – the Baltic sea is rather cold and the only reason I
sometimes go there is because it's just about two hours and 30 Euros away.
When I have more than a weekend, a flight to the Mediterranean is preferred.
Plus this is on a island and that'd be another hour or so (ferry or detour).

Berlin is probably the only city for which it's a somewhat attractive
destination, but I don't see the rich people here going for it. Flying to
italy take only a bit longer, or, if it needs to be close, there are quite a
few opulent estates from the 16th to early-20th century within an hour of the
city center, quite often with direct access to one of the many lakes.

